# Air compressors



## donnary (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m having a really hard time maintains air pressure when I blow out my water lines. I set it for 35psi and at one point I came back outside and it had gone up to 60 psi!!!! Do you think I screwed something up? My tank pressure takes time to come back also . I need some serious compressor training 101 Many thanks


----------



## C Nash (Oct 14, 2020)

You should have a regulator on your air compresser hose.  With no air escaping set the regulator to 45 lbs.  Hook hose to water inlet on rv open valve and purge all lines.  Dont forget commode


----------

